# Taliban stops polio vaccines for 162,000 Pakistani children



## Hollie (Jun 20, 2012)

Keep it 7th century for "The Prophet", man.

While it's not for me, I don't see anything wrong with seeking divine purpose in ones lifejust not the brutal, hateful jihad/sharia kind. That is not what humanity needs. The idea of contemptible people who brutalize like this and the similarly contemptible people who participate and screech "allahu akbar" is enough to keep one up at night.


*Taliban stops polio vaccines for 162,000 Pakistani children in protest at U.S. drone strikes*



> A Taliban commander has banned polio vaccines for more than 162,000 children in north-west Pakistan - until U.S. drone attacks in the country are stopped.
> 
> Hafiz Gul Bahadur said in a pamphlet distributed on Saturday that polio vaccination teams should stay away from the North Waziristan territory he controls near the Afghan border.
> 
> He wrote: 'We don't want benefits from well-wishers who spend billions to save children from polio, which can affect one or two out of hundreds of thousands.




[Note: a Dailymail article. I am not allowed to post links]

So the above edict is not representative of the preferred allegiences of especially fanatical devotees of an especially inflexible politico-religious ideology, but the socio-political program of a hostile, gun-touting movement that seeks dominion over the entire globe deeming itself to have been sanctioned by Allah.

More delicate Islamo-diplomacy from the calculating zealots who the B. Hussein administration thinks we should negotiate with.


----------



## GodSaveAmerica (Jun 21, 2012)

More than a decade of U.S. aid with nothing to show for it. If this does not sour us on the idea of nation building then nothing will.


----------



## Jos (Jun 22, 2012)

The last time US Aid was used to vaccinate in Pakistan it was a ruse


> The doctor who angered Pakistan's powerful security agencies by helping the CIA hunt down Osama bin Laden was sentenced to 33 years in prison on the basis of flimsy intelligence suggesting he was involved in Islamist militancy, a document from his trial has revealed.
> 
> The five-page summary verdict in Dr Shakil Afridi's case shows the antiquated tribal court that heard his case refused to consider evidence of his work for the CIA, which it said was outside its jurisdiction.
> 
> When Afridi's conviction came to light last week it was assumed he had been imprisoned for his work on a bogus vaccination programme intended to use DNA sampling to pinpoint the whereabouts of the former al-Qaida leader.


Pakistani doctor jailed after bin Laden hunt found guilty of Islamist militancy | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## laughinReaper (Jun 30, 2012)

Who gives a fuck. We got Bin Laden, now call the troops home and let them catch polio if that's what they want to do to their children. Less of the Taliban, the better IMHO. Lets see em fight if they can't walk.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

I didn't vaccinate my kids either.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> I didn't vaccinate my kids either.



Are you aware how dangerous this? and this is funny to you?


----------



## Indofred (Jul 12, 2012)

Hollie said:


> [Note: a Dailymail article. I am not allowed to post links].



I have yet to check the truth of the story but posters should be aware the British daily mail is prone to the odd lie.

Tabloid Watch


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 12, 2012)

They are protecting their interest.
They need them for future suicide bombers, soldiers and informants.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> They are protecting their interest.
> They need them for future suicide bombers, soldiers and informants.



If you don't get your future suicide bombers, soldiers and informants vaccinated they could croke before you even get to use them on the field.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 12, 2012)

Hollie said:


> More delicate Islamo-diplomacy from the calculating zealots who the B. Hussein administration thinks we should negotiate with.



Would it be a good idea for the US to stop illegally invading a sovereign country's airspace to kill suspects. not convicts?

You guys moaned like shit when someone did it to you but you do it over and over.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't vaccinate my kids either.
> ...



The vaccinations are the dangerous part. You're the cuckoo.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



You are a fucking crazy ass bitch, don't come on here bitching to us if your kids get sick.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

"Surprisingly, vaccination has never actually been clinically proven to be effective in preventing disease, for the simple reason that no researcher has directly exposed test subjects to diseases (nor is it possible for them to ethically do so)."

From Vaccines: know the risks


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > They are protecting their interest.
> ...



That's what I'm sayin'...that just wouldn't work


----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > More delicate Islamo-diplomacy from the calculating zealots who the B. Hussein administration thinks we should negotiate with.
> ...



If you're referring to Pakistan and our continued success at reducing the age of "senior commanders" in islamic terrorist networks, it's foolish to believe that the Pakistani government is not on board with this.

You guys moan like shit when we take out your murderous heroes, yet these are the heroes who overwhelmingly murder moslems.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2012)

ima said:


> "Surprisingly, vaccination has never actually been clinically proven to be effective in preventing disease, for the simple reason that no researcher has directly exposed test subjects to diseases (nor is it possible for them to ethically do so)."
> 
> From Vaccines: know the risks



Where do these people come from?


----------



## Hollie (Jul 22, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > They are protecting their interest.
> ...



Although for that matter, why waste good vaccine on a child who won't need the benefits past their teenage years.


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 22, 2012)

ima said:


> "Surprisingly, vaccination has never actually been clinically proven to be effective in preventing disease, for the simple reason that no researcher has directly exposed test subjects to diseases (nor is it possible for them to ethically do so)."
> 
> From Vaccines: know the risks


The author obviously never had the experience of living with someone who contracted poliomyelitis before Jonas Salks' polio vaccine became widely available and still hates the smell of hot wet wool. Or buried a child that died of scarlet fever before penicillin could destroy the streptococcus bacteria that caused it; or the one in 8 children who died of smallpox in the eighteenth century in Europe and Russia before Louis Pasture came along and noticed milkmaids everywhere were not ever dying of nor even contracting the disease smallpox due to having light cases of cowpox that gave them immunity and developed a simple vaccine for preventing the greater disease.

Polio has been virtually wiped out of this hemisphere thanks to Jonas Salk and another strain by Sabin. I'm not certain withdrawal of vaccines is wise.


----------



## ima (Jul 23, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > "Surprisingly, vaccination has never actually been clinically proven to be effective in preventing disease, for the simple reason that no researcher has directly exposed test subjects to diseases (nor is it possible for them to ethically do so)."
> ...



Doctors in general don't vaccinate their children. I think I'll stick with their plan, not yours.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 23, 2012)

ima said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Are you making shit up again Ima?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 23, 2012)

Taliban stops polio vaccines for 162,000 Pakistani children 


Hmm so they are like many US conservatives?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 23, 2012)

However, polio immunization rates are lower than 90% in many areas of the United States due to a lack of concern with polio due to no recent experience in the United States, concerns about vaccine safety, religious objections to immunization and anti-vaccine activities. 

Low immunization rates in parts of U.S. could pave way for polio outbreak


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 23, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> However, polio immunization rates are lower than 90% in many areas of the United States due to a lack of concern with polio due to no recent experience in the United States, concerns about vaccine safety, religious objections to immunization and anti-vaccine activities.
> 
> Low immunization rates in parts of U.S. could pave way for polio outbreak



Yeah thanks to clowns like Ima.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 23, 2012)

I figure we have at lease as many children here that have had polio vaccines withheld as the Taliban does.


----------



## ima (Jul 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > However, polio immunization rates are lower than 90% in many areas of the United States due to a lack of concern with polio due to no recent experience in the United States, concerns about vaccine safety, religious objections to immunization and anti-vaccine activities.
> ...



People die or get sick taking vaccines. My kids don't have polio. And have no intention of going to places that do. So I guess we won't be coming by your house for a beer?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 23, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Guess not.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 23, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> I figure we have at lease as many children here that have had polio vaccines withheld as the Taliban does.



Absolutely, but for totally different reasons.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 23, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Your children will never leave your home?  To grow old and die there as well?


----------



## Indofred (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/vis/downloads/vis-IPV.pdf


----------



## ima (Jul 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Why? You're not vaccinated?


----------



## ima (Jul 23, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



If the general population is vaccinated, they're covered by that fact alone, that's why doctors in general don't give their children vaccines, it's too risky compared to the threat when everyone else is vaccinated. 
And just look at the military, they have really nasty vaccines. Do you really trust the Obama administration, the CIA and others who have their own agenda for shooting citizens full of who knows what? I don't.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 23, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



I am.


----------



## ima (Jul 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



So if you can't get it, what's your problem? Don't drink beer?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 23, 2012)

anyone who remembers polio.....walk thru a graveyard and see the graves of the infants that died....

i remember iron lungs.....

polio was nearly eradicated...the rotary club has worked hard to provide polio vaccines all over the world....this is truly sad news


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 23, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



I could drink you under the table.


----------



## ima (Jul 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Breast milk doesn't count!


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't vaccinate my kids either.
> ...



I have two kids with autism...wish I was her/him


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 23, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Breast milk, beer, Hennessy, etc. doesn't matter, you are going down to China town.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Can I come on here bitching that my kids have autism?  That they were fine until they were vacinated?  That my youngest at 2 and 1/2 could talk more than he does now at almost 25?

That there was a rider on the Patriot Act at the last minute that specifically protects Ely Lily, the makers of Thermerosal from being sued specifically for causing autism?  That the man who put it there retired THAT year and KNEW he was retiring when he put it there so that the enormous numbers of families of vaccinated children with autism couldn't do anything to him or his guaranteed pension?

I wish I hadn't gotten my kids vaccinated...

Did you know that at the time my son got the oral polio vaccine* the only cause of polio in this country was the oral polio vaccine*?  

Thank God he didn't get it, nor did anyone else get it from him, but there are cases out there.

Next time do some research and stop spouting the state propaganda....


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 23, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Your kids got autism from the polio vaccine? I thought you had to be born with this?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > "Surprisingly, vaccination has never actually been clinically proven to be effective in preventing disease, for the simple reason that no researcher has directly exposed test subjects to diseases (nor is it possible for them to ethically do so)."
> ...



Jonas Salk's vaccine was banned for a long time due to a bad batch which actually GAVE people polio.   It was replaced with the oral polio vaccine which for many years was the sole cause of Polio in the USA.  Now they are once again giving out the killed vaccine (Jonas Salk's).

"Routine smallpox vaccination among the American public stopped in 1972 after the disease was eradicated in the United States. "  My last smallpox vaccine was in 1976, just before I went to Mexico.  Being a military brat I had many smallpox vaccines and trust me, they hurt even today, why would you do that to your kids unless you had to?

Now they vaccinate against measles, mumps, chickenpox, all kids of childhood diseases that actually make kids stronger...

My kids never had mumps, or measles, but they had chicken pox.  To tell the truth, if I had it to do over again, I think I'd rather have the measles and the mumps than autism.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I believe my kids autism was triggered by the vaccines, since I had the whole battery done to my kids at once (stupid, I know now) I don't know which vaccines gave them autism.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I don't know if she is or not, but I know lots of professional in the autism community who will tell you that they had their kids vaccinated...question them more closely and they will admit they waited until their kids were 3 and then had the vaccines one at a time, not in batches...


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> However, polio immunization rates are lower than 90% in many areas of the United States due to a lack of concern with polio due to no recent experience in the United States, concerns about vaccine safety, religious objections to immunization and anti-vaccine activities.
> 
> Low immunization rates in parts of U.S. could pave way for polio outbreak



There is no polio in the US today...they only give the killed vaccine out now so even the vaccinated are not contagious.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 23, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> anyone who remembers polio.....walk thru a graveyard and see the graves of the infants that died....
> 
> i remember iron lungs.....
> 
> polio was nearly eradicated...the rotary club has worked hard to provide polio vaccines all over the world....this is truly sad news



My mother in law had polio as a child...trust me, that's the ONLY reason I agreed to the oral polio vaccine even though I KNEW it was the ONLY cause of polio in the USA at the time.  I'm glad that now they give out the killed vaccine.  I didn't have that choice...funny, now they don't have the other choice...I guess I'm ahead of my time.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 24, 2012)

Failure to vaccinate will just result in thousands of dead kids, just like it did before there were vaccines.   I can't muster up sympathy for parents whose children die of preventable diseases.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Failure to vaccinate will just result in thousands of dead kids, just like it did before there were vaccines.   I can't muster up sympathy for parents whose children die of preventable diseases.



Exactly, if you have access to the shot just fucking get it there is no guarantee you won't come across someone with Polio and become infected.


----------



## ima (Jul 24, 2012)

It would be interesting if they stopped all vaccinations for say, 5 years and see if a) autism rates go down and b) whether anyone even gets a fucking disease.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Failure to vaccinate will just result in thousands of dead kids, just like it did before there were vaccines.   I can't muster up sympathy for parents whose children die of preventable diseases.
> ...



There are no guarantees in life.  People have been killed by the polio vaccine.  That's why the stopped the killed vaccine and went to the oral vaccine.  There was one batch of the killed vaccine in which it wasn't really killed and those vaccines ended up GIVING polio to the people that received them, all of them.  Then, they went to the oral vaccine and when they realized that the oral vaccine was the ONLY cause of polio in the USA, and parents complained, they finally stopped that and went back to the killed vaccines.

One mistake in that killed vaccine and we are back to polio....why even take the chance?


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2012)

ima said:


> It would be interesting if they stopped all vaccinations for say, 5 years and see if a) autism rates go down and b) whether anyone even gets a fucking disease.



I agree...well, without the cussing.


----------

